# 3D am Fernseher...



## ElectroRob (30. Januar 2010)

Habt ihr schon einen 3D Film bei euch zu Hause auf dem Fernseher geschaut?
Ich habe letztens Final Destination 4 geschaut, muss ja sagen war doch positiv überrascht jetzt nicht über den Film sondern über das leichte 3D feeling.
Es war jetzt nicht gerade ein Erlebnis, aber es komm schon ein Hauch 3D rüber.
Bei ein paar Szenen musste ich doch tatsächlich zucken, weil ich dachte etwas kommt auf mich zugeflogen.
Die 3D Brillen war im Steelbook mit dabei.

Habt ihr auch bereits einen 3D Film am Fernseher geschaut und wie hat es euch gefallen?


----------



## Ykon (30. Januar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Von dem her: Kino ist mir für 3D am liebsten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt. Kino ist das Beste. Ich könnt mir nicht vorstellen mich auf mein Sofa zu schmeißen und auf meinem Fernseher einen 3D Film zu gucken. Es ist einfach nicht so toll, wie im Kino. Das "Feeling" muss einfach stimmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (30. Januar 2010)

_Mal schauen was die 3D-TV´s dann kosten werden..wenn es noch im Bereich des erträglich ist..wieso nicht? Macht sicherlich Spaß :-)_


----------



## Knallfix (30. Januar 2010)

Und hoffentlich steigen möglichst viele Pioneer5090 oder KRP500 Besitzer um und verkaufen ihre Schmuckstücke zu Ramschpreisen *g
*träum*


----------



## Sin (30. Januar 2010)

Das was du an 3D auf dem Fernseher gesehen hast, war mit sicherheit dieses komische zeug wo man ne brille mit 2 Farben trägt... sowas kannste definitiv in die tonne werfen und hat nichts mit dem 3D zu tun, was man momentan im kino sehen kann.


----------



## Haxxler (31. Januar 2010)

Für richtiges 3D Feeling zu Hause braucht man sowieso erstmal ne riesige Leinwand oder einen riesigen Fernseher, der schon fast Kinoformat hat. Ansonsten macht das absolut keinen Spaß und ist mit Kino nicht zu vergleichen.


----------



## Sin (31. Januar 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Für richtiges 3D Feeling zu Hause braucht man sowieso erstmal ne riesige Leinwand oder einen riesigen Fernseher, der schon fast Kinoformat hat. Ansonsten macht das absolut keinen Spaß und ist mit Kino nicht zu vergleichen.



Da bitte ^^: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3500€ bei Amazon


----------



## ElectroRob (31. Januar 2010)

Solche Fernseher sind für Filme gucken toll, doch sobald man TV schauen will, taugt der nicht wirklich was...


----------



## Ragebar (31. Januar 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Für richtiges 3D Feeling zu Hause braucht man sowieso erstmal ne riesige Leinwand oder einen riesigen Fernseher, der schon fast Kinoformat hat. Ansonsten macht das absolut keinen Spaß und ist mit Kino nicht zu vergleichen.


Also ich finde 3D sollte man lieber im Kino schaun kostet zwar was lohnt sich aber auch mehr da hat man seine ruhe und ne Riesen leinwand wo es sich x mal mehr lohnt.


----------



## ElectroRob (31. Januar 2010)

Im Kino kommt es viel besser rüber...


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Februar 2010)

Habe bis jetzt nur „Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde“ als 3D-Film (BluRay). Is schon ganz nett, aber nach Avatar im Kino doch eher lächerlich…

 Aber Final Destination 4 hol ich mir auch, hab ne 2,80m Diagonale zu Hause, ist bestimmt auch ganz nett. 

 Der Film „Oben“ ist ja nicht als 3D zu haben oder ? Warum nicht ? Lief doch auch im Kino in 3D….


----------

